# Duckweed confessions



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My apologies to anyone who adopted my baby endlers and ended up with duckweed in your tank. I thought that the duckweed was baby water lettuce, but CRS_Fan took a look at it today, laughed, and told me otherwise. 

The tiny duckweed and big water lettuce plants are not related...


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

If you need to get rid of duckweed, I found that my Rummy Nose tetras ate it like it was a salad buffet - never saw it again after they were introduced in that tank! lol

Personally, I kind of liked duckweed - it was the one thing I could usually grow in my earlier tanks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it's easy to mistake some plants for another sometimes, thank goodness Stuart is a aquatic plant expert lol . Wanna trade for some Oak Leaf Water Sprite(atleast thats what I think it is)? was told it was water lettuce & was obviously not. Could not believe how fast & big this grows and reproduces when it's floating. I have one at each end of my 50gal tank which are both 12" across. They are nice when floating, nice roots the fish love to pick thru, but holy moly does it grow fast! I think duckweed was actually what I wanted myself lol .


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

hey john i'd like some of that water sprite, i think you can propogate it by just breaking off the leaves at certain points?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

teija said:


> If you need to get rid of duckweed, I found that my Rummy Nose tetras ate it like it was a salad buffet - never saw it again after they were introduced in that tank! lol
> 
> Personally, I kind of liked duckweed - it was the one thing I could usually grow in my earlier tanks.


You must have some really hungry rummies. I have a tank full of rummies with a tank full of duckweed. In a CO2 injected tank, I've not been able to keep up with duckweed with anything other than a pack of silver dollars, but they eat a lot of plants too. Once I got rid of the silver dollars, the duckweed came back with a vengeance. I harvest probably a lb of duckweed a month from my CO2 injected tanks. Curiously, it doesn't grow very well/fast in my Excel tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd you Tom , didn't wanna hi-jack Maureens thread


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL. Go ahead and hijack my thread! I'm laughing my way through all of these posts!

QUOTE=Diztrbd1;70322]PM'd you Tom , didn't wanna hi-jack Maureens thread[/QUOTE]


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Funny. Why should you be sorry for giving endlers and plants for free 
And the thread is nice, I like it


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

duckweed is pretty ok..except when it get sucked into the filter.......now thats an issue..maybe i'll get myself some rummynoses too then haha


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

recommendation i have for all, even if they are not shrimp keepers, use a sponge prefilter on your intake. Prevents many issues and boosts your bio filteration capability.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Totally agree with neven. But I have BIG issue finding them lately. I ended up ordering some at LPS last weekend, I hope to get them on Saturday.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

for one of my tanks i used one of the sponge filter replacements, so hole through the hole sponge block, cut some off and clogged up the bottom hole with a lot of sponge and it works fine and cant see the difference


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking to do that if I still don't have the sponges this weekend. As I am currently using filter floss in 2 of the tanks and I DON'T like that at all. Better thah nothing though.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I used to cut a slice in the middle of one of my AC20 sponges, then place it over the filter intake. It's not pretty, but it does the job better than not having one (wish I had thought of that BEFORE I put in the baby Neon Tetras that got sucked into the filter!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

*LOVE* duckweed, the more I can get my hands onto the better, turt loves it!


----------

